
It All Changes When the Founder Drives a Porsche - taylorwc
https://medium.com/@micah/it-all-changes-when-the-founder-drives-a-porsche-32ac25c713ad?utm_campaign=Mattermark+Daily&utm_source=hs_email&utm_medium=email&utm_content=25419206&_hsenc=p2ANqtz--5KQWfGFmBxSZtzoY2EM6qXs54IFj0p-C7AHsCYSDZseYZ3AEQL8Bx8TSuKmikUT2UEBhIiPhr_ohp07MkvnuXxG2tYw&_hsmi=25419206#.xr6bsi9bn
======
lsiunsuex
If I took a multi-million dollar payout, a Porsche would not be my first
choice - understandable if Porsche is being used to signify a frivolous
purchase, but there are much more expensive / flashy / prestigious cars out
there to blow money on (any new Ferrari or Lamborghini will do)

... says the systems administrator that intends to lease a Porsche Macan at
the end of the year when my current lease runs out.

~~~
taylorwc
> understandable if Porsche is being used to signify a frivolous purchase

Yep, I think that's it. It's being used as a barometer. If the founder can
afford a Porsche...

------
Dmit3000
It is a very good article. Smart VCs should understand the difference between
keeping founders lean and energetic and making them starving and distracted
from their mission.

